# new MTH stuck in neutral in conventional



## vladio (Dec 11, 2010)

We just got our new mth railking 2-8-2 Mikado... the dcs isn't here yet. I figured we'd fire it up in conventional mode and play around a little. I'm using a lionel 1033 (oldie but goody). I throw the juice to it and it fires up, smokes and yard sounds start playing but I cant get it to move. The manual states to give it 10-12v, back down then back up. I try this and nothing.

Also, the guy at the store I bought it from said that my tmcc will run it. I don't believe this to be true. Is this possible?

Thanks so much in advance!
Joe


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

vladio said:


> We just got our new mth railking 2-8-2 Mikado... the dcs isn't here yet. I figured we'd fire it up in conventional mode and play around a little. I'm using a lionel 1033 (oldie but goody). I throw the juice to it and it fires up, smokes and yard sounds start playing but I cant get it to move. The manual states to give it 10-12v, back down then back up. I try this and nothing.
> 
> Also, the guy at the store I bought it from said that my tmcc will run it. I don't believe this to be true. Is this possible?
> 
> ...



I believe when you back down then go back up you can't do it quick, you got to do it slow.

I don't know about the TMCC.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I don't advise postwar transformers with modern electronics. As far as the whistle goes. The DC from the 1033 will operate a postwar relay but is not known to work with electronics needed to operate sounds. The electronics is so expensive I would not think of testing it.
It is made to work with a CW 80 that has a bell and whistle and probably better throttle control.


----------



## vladio (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for the replies!

I don't intend to use this trans at all... I wanted to pacify the kids a little.

I'll give the slow up/down a try.

Thanks again.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would think the Lionel and MTH electronics are compatible. You may have to visit their sites to read up. Enjoy!


----------



## vladio (Dec 11, 2010)

found a youtube vid that explained the deal. Lionel tmcc will not operate a mth dcs train. Mth will control a lionel with a jumper cable to the tmcc base. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caIPXwkqNb4


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

vladio said:


> The manual states to give it 10-12v, back down then back up. I try this and nothing.


What is the product number of the locomotive you bought?


----------



## vladio (Dec 11, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> What is the product number of the locomotive you bought?


Mth RailKing 30-1164-1 2-8-2 Mikado.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> I believe when you back down then go back up you can't do it quick, you got to do it slow.
> 
> I don't know about the TMCC.


With a Protosound 2.0 locomotive, the speed at which you turn it off and on does not matter... It only matters with a Protosound locomotive... PS 2.0 locomotives actually start in neutral, not a RESET stage...





vladio said:


> Mth RailKing 30-1164-1 2-8-2 Mikado.


When you turn it off for that split second, do the sounds stop playing? Have you tried leaving it on the track for like an hour to temporarily charge the battery?


----------



## vladio (Dec 11, 2010)

I called MTH and they said the battery's dead. They advise leaving it on the rails at 14V for three hours.... which I'm doing now. When the power's cut, the sound should stay on for 8-10 seconds with a full charge. At that point, lowering and raising the voltage will engage forward or reverse.

I check the battery with an ohm meter and it showed 9.4v - last night. I assumed it was charged but looks like it was just a surface change. I have no way of pulling a load.

Thanks again for all your help - everyone!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The one time we didn't say. CHARGE THE BATTERY!

He did say he had sounds??????



> I throw the juice to it and it fires up, smokes and yard sounds start playing but I cant get it to move.


I hope he sticks around.


----------



## vladio (Dec 11, 2010)

Me stick around? Yep, not going anywhere. I don't think my kids will let me get away. lol.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Did charging the battery work?


----------



## vladio (Dec 11, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Did charging the battery work?


Yes/No. Yes, when I let it on the track to charge for 3 hours. No, the battery's shot - won't hold a charge. I would of thought the retailer would of either suggested a new battery or just installed a new one. It appears as though is was out on a shelf. :thumbsdown:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been told that you can stick a conventional 9V battery in those to get it working, though that's not a permanent solution. You'll probably need a new rechargeable battery.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I believe Radio Shack carries a suitable replacement that is rechargeable. Just bring the old one for comparison.


----------



## vladio (Dec 11, 2010)

Radio Shack does sell rechargeable 9v batteries but you have to be careful though... you don't want to mix in a Nickel Metal and they do sell both NiMH and NiCd. It should be 8.4v 120mah NiCd.

I called the retailer and explained what was happening. After a good solid 5 minutes of the guy huffing and puffing he gave in and said they'd send a new one. Of course, they're out of stock now. lol. Our DCS came today so it's not really an issue now.

I just double checked R.S.'s website and they only show NiMH. Also, be careful with a standard Alkaline battery. I'm not too familiar with MTH and how the battery is charged yet but alkalines will over heat if they're attempted to be charged.


----------

